# ECA for Certified Accounting Technician (CAT) ?



## Smac003! (Aug 15, 2017)

I have a Master's degree and i have applied for ECA for it. My spouse has CAT certificate... should i get its ECA done too? would it give any more points and is it worth it or not. 
my points are around 450 without spouse education, should i go ahead without his ECA or is it better to get that evaluated incase it would help in getting a job there in canada?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

The Pakistani education system is nowhere near as good as the Canadian system so it is doubtful that your education will be considered equivalent to a Canadian education (ie. your Master's might only be considered equivalent to a Canadian Bachelor's). As such, it might be prudent to have your wife's assessed too so as to maximize the points you get.


----------



## mna81 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi did you got ECA for CAT ? and how it was evaluated ?


----------

